# coding from x-ray report in ED



## BENKA12! (Apr 7, 2017)

Can I code from x-ray report for fractures and dislocations? For example: ED physician documents wrist fracture as a final dx. The x-ray was done. Can I use the location of the wrist fracture (nondisplaced ulnar styloid fracture and nondisplaced scaphoid fracture) from the report as the final dx?
 thank you,


----------



## Mojo (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes, since the provider who was responsible for direct care of the patient diagnosed the fracture, the radiology report can be used for more specificity.

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-323519-5707/QA-Emergency-room-documentation-and-radiology-reports.html


----------



## nomerz (Apr 10, 2017)

Agree, I use the radiology report quite often for more specificity regarding fractures/traumatic injuries.


----------

